# What are you going to school for



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm a combined bio major and premed but I really don't think I could make it in med school or in a hospital being all doctorish. 

So I'm going to try and finish or restructure my major/degree.

What are you guys's plans??

:clapYea! Lol idk


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You should keep going with it if you want it - How long it premed? I want to be a nurse!


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think I could stand being in a hospital all of the time. I don't think my gpa will be high enough to get into med school anyway because I pretty much failed every class this semester....

Nurses do all the work!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha nurses do a lot of work in fairness - if med is not for you than it just isn't - couldn't you work outside of a hospital though? it is one of the last places I want to end up working in! What would you rather do? If I wan't in nursing I would have loved to teach!


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I have no idea- I'd rather just sit on a mountain or something than do anything else. Maybe medical illustration...but only like 18 people a year are allowed into those programs. 

What else do people go to med school for besides to be doctors??


----------



## 91blvd (Apr 26, 2012)

I am going to school for Occupational Therapy. I wanted a job that I would be able to help others in with out the stress of working in a big hospital or something. Occupational Therapy is a rapidly growing field much like nursing. You can get an associates and be an assistant or you can go all the way to a masters!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Currently studying Nursing. (BN)
If all goes well I will be done by the end of 2014.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Mofo-ing Concept Artist. I have about 10 years of HARD work coming my way. But the choices I make will lead me to an Early Grave in life so....


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Taking a nursing attendant program full-time in the fall if I don't find a decent job before then (which I probably won't 'cause I'm too "picky"). I want to get into a nursing program by 2014.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

Currently I'm a Music Major


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, after high school, I'll go to university, either a degree in science or geology ^_^


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

I got a degree in mathematics and electrical engineering....now going to more school for an M.S. in computer science.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Medicine - being general. It is very tough, the admission rate is so low I thought I was lucky and everything is so demanding doubting I can get through surgical :no


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

No idea. I am studying nutritional science which is pretty useless in the job market.


----------



## ahmedelsaka (May 8, 2012)

My parents want me to be a doctor, but im not good at studies at all, so thats why, i want to be a cop, but if im down to no choice with my parents, i guess i will be a therapist, i was always into phycology


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Animal sciences


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm like a few of you guys,

I have an English bachelors but right now I'm taking a few science classes like microbiology & anatomy/physiology so that I can apply to 2nd degree/ accelerated nursing programs.

Never thought I'd consider nursing, but a friend of mine's mom has SA and is a nurse and she kept telling me it'd be a good thing for me to think about-- she says you'll forget you even think of yourself as shy.


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

I'm about to start going to University for Education - I want to be a kindergarten teacher


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a pharmacy major working towards obtaining a Pharm D.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a New Media major (film, editing, animation, etc . . .).


----------



## NeuroGabu (May 19, 2012)

Transferring in the fall for an Animation major. I'm a little disappointed that I'm going to essentially be taking the same classes again and nearly no electives, but I'm saving ten thousand dollars because of it, so it could definitely be worse.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

BAS in Nuclear Medicine


----------



## amberr (May 9, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> I'm a pharmacy major working towards obtaining a Pharm D.


Yay! Me too! Was looking for other pharm majors. :boogie


----------



## AnnikaC (Mar 1, 2012)

Dentistry. I love it! I'm in my first year so i'm not quite sure what i want to major in just yet (maybe ortho or maxiofacial surgery?) either way I will be happy just having a career that gives me the opportunity to do what i enjoy; in this case teeth


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

No idea.
I was doing genetics, but I stopped because I hated it.
I'm currently filling out transfer applications as an art major, so who knows.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm was an anthropology major, going for my M.A.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm taking science classes to avoid doing nothing and expand my education, with the hope that eventually I'll decide on what to do next.


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

I actually need Ideas I have no idea of what I will be doing after highschool  and I just have one more year to go its really hard for me to decide since I don't seem to enjoy doing anything and most jobs involve working with people


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Computer science


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am thinking of switching to training in neurology because
1. Learning about the brain is interesting.
2. Great potential for research. I would be happy slaving away in a lab.
3. Possibly rewarding. Diagnosing and treating neurological conditions with resulting improvement in quality of life for some could make me feel useful and worthwhile.

Downside is relative lack of treatment for many neurological conditions, long hours, relatively poor pay.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

amberr said:


> Yay! Me too! Was looking for other pharm majors. :boogie


...You know what that means, right? We're obligated to make babies.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

AnnikaC said:


> Dentistry. I love it! I'm in my first year so i'm not quite sure what i want to major in just yet (maybe ortho or maxiofacial surgery?) either way I will be happy just having a career that gives me the opportunity to do what i enjoy; in this case teeth


 I want to be a dentist too. Right now I'm majoring in Biochemistry.


----------



## Snow White Queen (May 27, 2012)

I'm going for Pharmacy. I start in a month!


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Hopefully, I'll switch my major to Molecular and Cell Biology.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm an English Literature major with a minor in French Linguistics. 

I want to teach ESL soon after I graduate while I get my master's in Education and Modern Languages.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Computer Science.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AmericanZero said:


> Computer Science.


You'll be helping me with my homework then.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have three majors bio. psych. and health promotion..I hope its something good..:um


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

phd in child development


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm hoping to major in Biology once I attend school in the fall (just completed my associates of science at a cc). I want to become a medical laboratory scientist, I think.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Clinical Lab Technology


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Teacher, most likely elementary.


----------

